# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  مجموعة من أحكام محكمة النقض فى مواد الإيجارات

## هيثم الفقى

*- (1) دعوى اخلاء المستأجر لعدم سداد الاجرة استحقاق اجرة متجددة فى ذمتة اثناء نظر الدعوى لا يعدطلبا جديدا لايجوز ابداؤة امام محكمة الاستنا ف التزام المحكمة بنظرة دون طلب من الطاعن لامحل لتكليف المستاجر بالوفاء مخالفة ذلك،خطأ علة ذلك.
القاعـدة:
اذا كان الثابت بالاوراق ان الطاعن استند فى طلبة اخلاء الشقة محل النزاع الى قعود المطعون ضدة عن اد ا ء كامل الاجرة المستحقة وليس لعدم سداد قدر معين منها مما لازمة ان استحقاق اجرة متجددة فى ذمة المطعون ضدة اثناء سير الدعوى ، لايعد طلبأ جديدأ فيها لايجوز ابداؤة أمام محكمة الاستنئناف ، وانما هو دليل فى الدعوى تلزم المحكمة بالنظر فية واعمال أثرة فيها دون موجب لقيام الطاعن بتكليف المطعون ضدة بأداء ما استجد فى ذمته من اجرة لتحقق العله من التكليف من باب اولى ببلوغ الامر مبلغ الخصومه القضائيه المؤسسه على ذلك التاخير وتمسك المؤجر بطلب الاخلاء لقيام سببه . واذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر واقام قضاءة برفض الدعوى الاخلاء على ان المستأجر المطعون ضده قام بسداد الاجرة المستحقه عن الفترة من / / 19 حتى / / 19 ، والتى لم تشمل الوفاء بما استجد من اجرة حتى قفل باب المرافعه امام محكمه الاستئناف بتاريخ 25/11/1992 ، رغم ان التكليف بالوفاء يتضمن ما يستجد منها عن الاشهر اللاحقه للمدة الواردة به ، فان الحكم يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون .
الطعن رقم 412 لسنه 63 ق جلسه 10/1/1999
________________________________________
(2) الوفاء من الغير المبرئ لذمه المدين . شرطه ، اتجاه ارادة الموفى للوفاء بدين غيرة .
القاعـدة :
المقرر فى قضاء محكمه النقض ، اخذا بمفهوم نص المادة 323 من القانون المدنى – ان الوفاء بالدين يصح من اى شخص له مصلحه فى الوفاء به وهذا الوفاء من شأنه ابراء ذمه المدين من الدين متى اتجهت ارادة الموفى الى الوفاء بدين غيره ومن ثم فانه يجوز لغير المستأجر ان يقوم بدفع الاجرة المستأجر كما الغير الدين عن المدين متى اتجهت ارادة هذا الغير للوفاء ابراء لذمه المستأجر فيها .
( الطعن رقم 318 لسنه 67 ق جلسه 13/1/1999)
________________________________________
(3) دعوى الاخلاء بسبب تأخر المستأجر فى سداد الاجرة او ملحقاتها 0 وجوب رفعها بعد انقضاءخمسة عشر يوما على اعلان التكليف بالوفاء . مخالفه ذلك . اثرة عدم قبول الدعوى ( مثال لتسبيب معيب ) .
القاعِـده:
اذ كانت الدعوى فى ظل قانون المرافعات الحالى تعتبر مرفوعه طبقا للمادة 63 منه بمجرد ايداع صحيفتها قلم الكتاب المحكمه ، فان مؤدى ذلك ان يجب على المؤجر ان يرفع دعواه بالاخلاء بسبب التاخير فى سداد الاجرة او ملحقاهتا بايداع صحيفتها قلم كتاب المحكمه بعد مضى خمسه عشر يوما على اعلان التكليف بالوفاء للمستأجر ، فاذا اقامها قبل انتهاء هذا الميعاد الحتمى المقرر لوفاء المستأجر بالاجرة المطالب بها فان التكليف يكون حابط الاثر قانونا مما يترتب عليه عدم قبول الدعوى ، لما كان ما تقدم وكان البين من الاوراق ان المطعون ضدهما كلفا الطاعن بموجب الانذار المعلن اليه على يد محضر بتاريخ 22/6/1996 بالوفاء بالمبالغ المتأخرة محل الدعوى خلال خمسه عشر يوما من تاريخ التكليف المشار اليه والذى به ينقضى اثر التكليف السابق المعلن للطاعن فى 23/4/1996 ثم قاما برفع الدعوى الماثله بايداع صحيفتها قلم كتاب المحكمه بتاريخ 25/6/1996 قبل انقضاء ميعاد الخمسه عشر يوما المقررة قانونا لوفاء الطاعن بالمبالغ المطالب بها فان مؤدى ذلك ان تكون الدعوى غير مقبوله لعدم استيفاء الشروط المقررة قانونا لاقامتها على ما سلف – واذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وقضى رغم ذلك باخلاء العين محل النزاع فانه يكون قد خالف القانون واخطأ فى تطبيقه .
الطعن رقم 1105 لسنه 67 ق جلسه 13/1/1999
________________________________________
(4)-تمثيل الجهه الاداريه القائمه على شؤن التنظيم فى الطعن على قراراهتا بشأن المنشأت الايله للسقوط . واجب بقوة القانون لاعتبارات المصلحه العامه . عدم اختصاصها فى الطعن او اختصامها اختصام غير صحيح . وجوب تكليف قلم الكتاب باعلانها . تعلق ذلك بالنظام العام . المواد 56،59،2،3،60 ق لسنه 1977 ( مثال : لتسبيب معيب )
القاعـدة :
المقرر – فى قضاء محكمه النقض ان مؤدى نصوص المواد 56،59/2,3،60 من القانون رقم 94 لسنه 1977 ان المشرع اوجب تمثيل الجهه الاداريه القائمه على الشؤن التنظيم فى الطعن على قرارتها باعلان قلم الكتاب لها بالطعن – وبالجلسه المحددة لنظرة حتى تدافع عن هذه القرارات المطعون عليها والصادرة عليها العامه وتكون على بينه من نتيجه الفصل فيها وليكون لها ان تقوم يتنفيذ تلك النتيجه على نفقه صاحب الشأن فى حاله امتناع صاحب الشأن ذوى الشأن عن تنفيذها فى الميعاد المحدد ، اذا ما رأت فى ذلك التنفيذ من جانبها ما يحقق الصالح العام بالمحافظه على الارواح والاموال ومن ثم يكون تمثيل جهه جهه الادارة فى الطعن امر ا اوجبه القانون لاعتبارات المصلحه العامه بحيث اذا تقاعس الطاعن على القرار عن اختصام هذه الجهه او لم يكن قد اختصمها فيه او لا ختصامها اختصاما صحيحا ولا يجوز لها ان تقضى برفضه لمجرد عدم اختصامها فيه او لاختصامها فيه او لاختصامها اختصاما غير صحيح لما فى ذلك من مخالفه لصريح نص المادة 59 الذى ناط بقلم الكتاب اعلانهم بالطعن لاعتبارات المصلحه العامه – على ما سلف – ويكون لمحكمه النقض وللنيابه العامه ان تثير ذلك من تلقاء نفسها لتعلقه بالنظام العام ولورودة على جزء مطعون عليه من الحكم ، لما كان ذلك وكان البين من الاوراق ان الطاعن اقام دعواه امام محكمه اول درجه طعنا على القرار الصادر من اللجنه المنتصه بازاله العقار محل النزاع حتى سطح الارض مختصما فيها المطعون ضده الثانى بصفته ممثلا للجهه الاداريه القائمه على شؤن التنظيم واذ دفع الحاضر عن الاخير ببطلان اعلانهبالطعن لعدم حصوله لهيئه قضايا الدوله ، قضت المحكمه ببطلان اعلان صحيفه الطعن بالنسبه له وبتأييد القرار المطعون فيه وقد تأيد هذا القضاء بالحكم المطعون فيه على سند من ان الخصومه فى الدعوى لم تنعقد بالنسبه للجهه الاداريه لبطلان اعلانهم بصحيفه افتتاحها . وان القرار محل النزاع اصبح بذلك نهائيا بالنسبه لها وللمطعون ضدها الاولى ، مالكه العقار ، بالتالى لصدورة فى موضوع غير قابل للتجزئه ، واذ كان مفاد هذا الذى ذهب اليه الحكم ، اعتبر ان الدعوى قد رفعت فقط على المطعون ضدها الاولى دون اختصام الجهه الاداريه فيها اختصاما صحيحا ، ومع ذلك قضى فى موضوعها بتأييد القرار المطعون عليه وهو ما ينطوى على مخالفه لصريح نص القانون الذى يلزم المحكمه فى هذه الحاله بتكليف قلم الكتاب باعلان تلك الجهه بالطعن دون اعتداد بما وقع فيه الطاعن من خطأ حتى اذا ما استقام شكل الدعوى مضت المحكمه فى نظر موضوع النزاع المطروح عليها ، واذ لم يلتزم الحكم المطعون به هذا النظر فانه يكون قد خالف القانون واخطأ فى تطبيقه .
الطعن رقم 7870 لسنه 66 ق جلسة 27/1/1999
________________________________________
(5) الوفاء بالدين الاصل فيه ان يكون فى محل المدين . عدم اشتراط الوفاء بالاجرة فى موطن المؤجر . وجوب سعى الاخير الى موطن المستأجر لاقتضاء والاجرة متى حل موعد استحقاقها مالم يوجد اتفاق او عرف يقضى بغير ذلك المؤجر الصعى الى موطن المستأجر لاقتضاء الاجرة وتمسك المستأجر بأن يكون الوفاء بها فى موطنه . عدم اعتبار المستأجر مخلا بالتزامه بالوفاء بالاجرة وتمسك المستاجر بان يكون الوفاء بها فى موطنه . مؤداه عدم اعتبار المستأجر مخلا بالتزامه بالوفاء بالاجرة . المادتان 347/586/2 من القانون المدنى .
القاعـدة :- مؤدى نص المادتين 347/586/2 من القانون المدنى وعلى ما جرح به قضاء هذه المحكمه على انه يجب على المؤجر متى حل موعد استحقاق الاجرة ان يسعى الى موطن المستأجر ليطالبه بالوفاء بها – مالم يوجد اتفاق او عرف يقضى بغير ذلك – فاذا لم يتحقق هذا السعى من جانب المؤجر لطلب الاجرة وتمسك المستأجر بأن يكون الوفاء فى موطنه فلم يحمل دينه الى المؤجر كان المستاجر غير مخل بالتزامه بالوفاء بالاجرة – رغم بقائه مدنيا بها .
الطعن رقم 130 لسنه 68 ق جلسه 25/1/1999
________________________________________
ايجار الارض للقضاء عدم خضوعه للقوانين ايجار الاماكن العبرة فى تحديد طبيعه العين المؤجرة بما تضمنه العقد متى كان مطابقا للحقيقه وانصرفت اليه ارادة العاقدين ، لاعبرة بالغرض التى استؤجر من اجله ولا بما يقيمه المستأجر عليها من منشات .
القاعـدة :-قوانين ايجار الاماكن استثنت صراحه الارض الفضاء من تطبيق احكامه ، وانه ولئن كانت العبرة فى وصف العين المؤجرة بانها ارض فضاء هى – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمه – بما جاء بعقد الايجار دون غيره ولا عبرة فى ذلك بالعرض الذى اجرت من اجله هذه الارض ولا بما يقيمه عليها المستأجرين من منشات تحقيقا لهذا الغرض ، الاانه يشترط لذلك ان يكون ما ورد فى العقد حقيقا انصرفت اليه ارادة المتعاقدين ، فاذا ثبت ان ما جاء بالعقد صورى قصد به التحايل على احكام قانون ايجار الاماكن التعلقه بتحديد الاجرة والامتداد القانونى لعقد الايجار بعد انتهاء مدته ، فانه لا يعول عليه وتكون العبرة بحقيقه الواقع اى بطبيعه العين وقت التعاقد عليها وما اتجهت اليه ارادة المتعاقدين بالفعل فى ذلك الوقت . 
الطعن رقم 43 لسنه 68 ق جلسه 30/1/1999
________________________________________
(7) قضاء محكمه الدستوريه العليا بعدم دستوريه نص م 29 ق 49 لسنه 1977 فيما تضمنه من استمرار عقد الايجار لصالح اقارب المستأجر حتى الدرجه الثالثه بسبب الوفاة او الترك الدعوى الماثله قبل صيرورة الحكم باتا . اثرة قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه برفض الدعوى استنادا الى عدم امتداد عقد الايجار للطاعنه . صحيح فى القانون .
القاعـدة :-اذ كانت المحكمه الدستوريه العليا قد قضت بتاريخ 2 من اغسطس سنه 1997 فى الطعن رقم 116 لسنه 18 قضائيه المنشور فى الجريدة الرسميه فى 14 من اغسطس سنه 1977 بعدم دستوريه نص الفقرة الاولى من المادة 29 من القانون رقم 49 لسنه 1977 فيما تصضمنه من استمرار عقد الايجار لصالح اقارب المستأجر حتى الدرجه الثالثه بسبب الوفاة او الترك فانه بذلك يكون قد ادرك الدعوى قبل صيرورة الحكم الصادر فيها باتا .واذا اقام الحكم المطعون فيه قضاءة بتأييد الحكم الابتدائى برفض الدعوى على سند من عدم امتداد عقد الايجار محل الدعوى للطاعنه بعدم ثبوت اقامتها بالشقه محل النزاع فانه يكون قد انتهى الى نتيجه صحيحه فى القانون .
الطعن رقم 3249 لسنه 63 ق جلسه 31/1/1999
________________________________________
(8) امتداد عقد ايجار الاجنبى لزوجته المصريه واولادها منه المقيمين باعين المؤجرة مالم يثبت مغادرتهم البلاد نهائيا . حق مقرر لمصلحتهم دون غيرهم . مؤداه تمسك الزوج بهذا الحق دون ان يكون له صفه فى تمثيلهم . غير مقبول . عله ذلك .
القاعـدة:-النص فى المادة 17 من القانون رقم 136 لسنه 1981 – فى شأن بعض الاحكام الخاصه بتأجير وبيع الاماكن وتنظيم العلاقه بين المؤجر والمستأجر – وان دل على استمرار عقد ايجار الاجنبى الذى انتهت اقامته بالبلاد بقوة القانون لزوجته واولادها منه الذين كانوا يقيمون بالعين المؤجرة ، مالم تثبت مغادرتهم البلاد بصفه نهائيه الا ان هذا الاستمرار مقرر لمصلحه هؤلاء الاخيرين دون غيرهم وبالشرط سالفة الذكر ، وبالتالى لايحق لمن عداهم التمسك بهذا الحق ، لما كان ذلك ، وكان الطاعن يؤسس نعيه – بسببيه – على الحكم المطعون فيه على حق مقرر لزوجته واولادها منه بالشرط المنصوص عليها فى المادة 17 سالفه البيان ، دون ان يكون له حق او مركز قانونى شخصى فى هذا الصدد ، واذ كان هؤلاء المقرر لصالحهم الحق غير ممثلين فى الدعوى ، وكان لاصفه للطاعن فى تمثيلهم فان النعى برمته يكون غير مقبول ويضحى بذلك على غير اساس . 
( الطعن رقم 2302 لسنه 67 ق جلسه 17/2/1999)
________________________________________
(9) أنه لما كان طلب الأخلاء – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – يعتبر حقا شخصيا للمؤجر , ويجوز له أن يتنازل عنه بعد وقوع المخالفة الموجبة له صراحة أو ضمنا باتخاذ موقف لا تدع ظروف الحال شكا في دلالته على حقيقة المقصود منه , وأنه ولئن كان لمحكمة الموضوع السلطة التامة في تقدير الظروف الملابسة التي تحيط بتراخي المؤجر في طلب الاخلاء كي تستخلص منه متى يكون ذلك دالا على نزوله عن حقه في طلب الأخلاء الا أن ذلك مشروط بأن يكون تقديرها سائغا وكان تقاضي المالك للأجرة دون تحفظ يفيد قيام علاقة ايجارية مباشرة بينه وبين من تقاضى منه الأجرة .
الطعن رقم 2505 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 5 من فبراير سنة 2001 
________________________________________
(10) أن النص في المادة 18 من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 على أنه ( لايجوز للمؤجر أن يطلب أخلاء المكان ولو أنتهت المدة المتفق عليها في العقد الا لأحد الاسباب الأتية : (ب) اذا لم يقم المستأجر بالوفاء بالأجرة المستحقة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تكليفه بذلك بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول دون مظروف أو بأعلان على يد محضر ، ولا يحكم بالأخلاء اذا قام المستأجر قبل اقفال باب المرافعة في الدعوى بأداء الأجرة وكافة ما تكبده المؤجر من مصاريف ونفقات فعلية 000 ) يدل – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – على أن المشرع وأن رتب للمؤجر الحق في اخلاء العين المؤجرة بمجرد انقضاء خمسة عشر يوما من تكليف المستأجر بالوفاء بالأجرة دون الوفاء بها الا أنه رغبة منه في التيسير على المستأجرين أفسح لهم مجال الوفاء بالأجرة المتأخرة حتى تاريخ قفل باب المرافعة في الدعوى ، وحينئذ يسقط حق المؤجر في طلب الاخلاء ويمنع المحكمة من الحكم به , واذ جائت عبارة المادة مطلقة فلا يجوز قصر نطاقها على قفل باب المرافعة أمام المحكمة الأبتدائية دون محكمة الأستئناف فأذا فوت المستأجر الاستفادة من رخصة السداد حتى قفل باب المرافعة أمام محكمة أول درجة فأن حقه في الأستفادة منها يظل حنى قفل باب المرافعة في الأستئناف , الا أنه اذا استعمل هذه الرخصة وقام بالسداد حتى قفل باب المرافعة في الدعوى أمام المحكمة الأبتدائية فأن الاخلاء للتأخير في دفع الأجرة يكون ممتنعا وجوبا فأذا تم استئناف الحكم فأن المستأجر لا يكون مطالبا بموالاة سداد الأجرة عن الفترة التي تستجد بعد ذلك في مرحلة الأستئناف توقيا للحكم بالأخلاء ، وتقف سلطة محكمة الأستئناف عند حد التحقق من مطابقة السداد الحاصل أمام محكمة أول درجة لشروط توقي الأخلاء .
الطعن رقم 52 لسنة 70 ق جلسة 7 فبراير سنة 2001 
________________________________________*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*(11) أن من المقرر – في قضاء هذه المحكمة – انه ليس ثمة ما يمنع في القانون من تعدد أطراف عقد الأيجار مؤجرين أو مستأجرين وسواء كان المستأجرون من الأقارب المنصوص عليهم في المادة 29 من القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1977 أم كانوا غير ذلك ما دام الأمر يحكمه انصراف نية المتعاقدين الى ذلك عند التعاقد وأنه أذا تعدد المستأجرون لعين واحدة وانصرفت نيتهم وقت التعاقد الى أحداث الأثر القانوني للعقد بما يرتبه من حقوق ويفرضه من ألتزامات فيعتبر كل منهم مستأجرا للعين ولا يغير من ذلك أن يحرر العقد بأسم واحد منهم دون الباقين أذ تفرض بعض الظروف الأدبية أو الاجتماعية ذلك وتكون علاقة الأيجار في حقيقتها قد انعقدت بين المؤجر والمستأجرين جميعا ويكون لهؤلاء المستأجرين كافة الحقوق والالتزامات الناشئة عن عقد الايجار دون أن يعتبر ذلك أخلالا بمبدأ نسبية أثر العقد ذلك أن الكتابة ليست شرطا لانعقاد عقد الأيجار وأنه يجوز للمستأجر وحده أثبات واقعة التأجير وجميع شروط العقد بكافة طرق الأثبات القانونية .
الطعن رقم 1446 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 28 من فبراير سنة 2001 
________________________________________
(12) أن المقرر - في قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن أغفال الحكم بحث دفاع أبداه الخصم يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم أذا كان هذا الدفاع جوهريا ومؤثرا في النتيجة التي أنتهى أليها الحكم أذ يعتبر ذلك الأغفال قصورا في أسباب الحكم الواقعية ويترتب عليه البطلان , ومن المقرر أن المشرع في المادة 18/ ب من القانون رقم 136 / 1981 أوجب على المؤجر تكليف المستأجر بالوفاء بالأجرة بكتاب موصى عليه أو بأعلان على يد محضر قبل رفع الدعوى بالأخلاء لعدم سداد الأجرة وأعتبر التكليف بالوفاء شرطا أساسيا لقبول الدعوى فأذا خلت الدعوى منه أو وقع باطلا لتضمنه أجرة سبق الوفاء بها أو أجرة غير قانونية تعين الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى وهي مسألة متعلقة بالنظام العام تقضي بها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ولو لو يتمسك المدعى عليه بها
الطعن رقم 10191 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 22 من فبراير سنة 2001 
________________________________________
(13) أن المقرر – في قضاء هذه المحكمة ـ أنه ولئن كانت قوانين أيجار الأماكن قد حظرت على المستأجر التنازل عن الأيجار والتأجير من الباطن ألا أن المستأجر له أن يدخل معه شركاء في استغلال العين المؤجرة فأشراك المستأجر شخصا آخر معه في المحل التجاري الذي أقامه في العين المؤجرة لا يعتبر أخلالا بالحظر المانع من التنازل او التأجير من الباطن بشرط أن تكون الشركة حقيقية أى لم يقصد بها ستر أحلال الشريك المزعوم محل المستأجر الأصلي كما وأنه ولئن كان أثبات أو نفي جدية عقد الشركة وواقعة التأجير من الباطن هو من مسائل الواقع التي تستقل محكمة الموضوع بتقديرها ألا ان ذلك مشروط بأن تقيم قضائها في هذا الشأن على أسباب سائغة تكفي لحمله 

الطعن رقم 1178 لسنة 61 ق جلسة 11 من مارس سنة 2001 
________________________________________
(14) أن من المقرر – في قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن عقد الأيجار عقد رضائي يخضع في قيامه لمبدأ سلطان الارادة فيما عدا ما فرضه القانون من أحكام مقيدة لهذا المبدأ في حدودها ودون مجاوزة لنطاقها كما أن من المقرر أنه وأن كان لمحكمة الموضوع سلطة تفسير العقود والشروط للتعرف على مقصود المتعاقدين ألا أن ذلك مشروط بألا تخرج في تفسيرها عما تحتمله عبارات تلك العقود أو تجاوز المعنى الظاهر لها وأنه على القاضي أذا ما أراد حمل عبارة المتعاقدين على معنى مغاير لظاهرها أن يبين في حكمه الأسباب المقبولة التي تبرر العدول عن هذا المدلول الظاهر الى خلافه وكيف أفادت تلك العبارات المعنى الذي أخذ به ورجح أنه مقصود المتعاقدين بحيث يتضح لمحكمة النقض من هذا البيان أن محكمة الموضوع قد اعتمدت في تأويلها لها على اعتبارات معقولة يصح عقلا استخلاص ما استخلصته منها 

رقم 1517 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 11 من أبريل سنة 2001 
________________________________________
(15) الامتداد القانوني لعقد الإيجار 
إن تدليل الطاعن عن أن أبيه هو المستأجر الأصلي لعين النزاع وقت أن كان صغيراً واستقلاله بها بعد وفاته. عدم تقديم المطعون ضدهم الدليلعلى تخليه عنها أمر مؤداه ثبوت إقامته بالعين، وقضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بتسليمها للمطعون ضدهم استناداً إلى عدم تقديمه دليلا ًعلى إقامته وقت الوفاة هو فساد في الاستدلال يرتب البطلان. 

فالقاعدة : أنه إذ كان الثابت من الأوراق أن الطاعن قد دلل على أن إياه هو المستأجر الأصلي لعين النزاع وقت أن كان سن الطاعن ست سنوات والأصل أن تكون إقامة الصغير مع أبيه في هذا الوقت، وكان المطعون ضدهم لم يقدموا دليلاً على تعبير الطاعن عن نية التخلي عن العين بعد ثبوت إقامته فيها مع أبيه، وإنما ساقوا زعماً آخر حاصله أن شقيق الطاعن هو المستأجر الأصلي وأنه توفى فيها قبل سنة من تاريخ رفع الدعوى، وهو ما دلل الطاعن على عدم صحته، كما دلل ببطاقته الشخصية ووثيقة زواجه وجواز سفره ورخصة قيادته وشهادة ميلاد ابنته على بقائه في العين قبل وفاة أبيه وبعدها وإصراره على اتخاذها موطناً، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذا أقام قضاءه على أنه لم يقدم دليلاً على إقامته وقت الوفاة، إذ أن بيانات الأوراق التي قدمها الطاعن حررت بناء على ما أدلى هو به من بيانات وأن معظمها لاحق على تاريخ وفاة أبيه فإنه يكون معيباً بالفساد في الاستدلال. 
(الطعن رقم 2715 لسنة 70 ق – جلسة 24/12/2001) 

وينطبق نفس المبدأ ونفس القواعد على الامتداد القانوني لعقد الإيجار المبرم نشاط تجاري أو صناعي أو مهني أو حرفي لذلك فإن استمرار عقد الإيجار المبرم لمزاولة نشاط تجاري أو صناعي أو مهني في حالة وفاة المستأجر. اتساعه لكافة الورثة الذين يستعملون العين في ذات النشاط الذي كان يمارسه طبقاً للعقد. عدم اشتراطه مزاولة المستفيد بنفسه. كفاية أن ينيب عنه أحد من باقي المستفيدين أو غيرهم. (م 1/1 ق 6 لسنة 1997 ولائحته التنفيذية). 

فالقاعدة : أنه إذ كانت عبارة نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة الأولى من القانون 6 لسنة 1997 والذي جرى على أن "يستبدل بنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة (29) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 في شأن تأجير وبيع الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر النص الآتي "فإذا كانت العين مؤجرة لمزاولة نشاط تجاري أو صناعي أو مهني أو حرفي فلا ينتهي العقد بموت المستأجر ويستمر الصالح الذين يستعملون العين من ورثته في ذات النشاط الذي كان يمارسه المستأجر الأصلي طبقاً للعقد أزواجاً وأقارب حتى الدرجة الثانية ذكوراً وإناثاً من قصر أو بلغ يستوي في ذلك أن يكون الاستعمال بالذات أو بواسطة نائب عنهم" وردت عامة مطلقة تتسع لكافة ورثة المستأجر فلا ينتهي العقد بموته وإنما يستمر لمصلحة من يستعملون العين منهم في ذات النشاط الذي كان يمارسه طبقاً للعد الأمر الذي يدل على أنه لا يشترط فيمن يكون له حق الاستمرار من الورثة سوى أن يستعمل العين في ذات النشاط ولا يشترط وعلى ما ورد باللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 6 لسنة 1997 أن يستعمل المستفيد العين بنفسه بل يكفي أن ينوب عنه في ذلك أحد سواء كان من باقي المستفيدين أو من غيرهم ولا يلزم أن يكون قيماً أو وصياً أو وكيلاً رسمياً، وقد كان رائد المشرع في تعديل المادة (29) من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 سالفة الإشارة وعلى ما ورد بالمذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون 6 لسنة 1997 هو الحرص على تحقيق المساواة بين الأنشطة المتنوعة حرفية كانت أو تجارية أو صناعية أو مهنية وكذا على استقرارها لما لها من أبلغ الأثر على الأوضاع الاقتصادية في البلاد ومراعاة للبعد الاجتماعي وصولاً إلى قدر مقبول من التوازن في العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر. 
كما أن قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بالإخلاء استناداً إلى أن وظيفة الطاعن بالقضاء تتعارض مع استعماله عين النزاع مكتباً للمحاماة بنفسه أو بواسطة نائب عنه نيابة ظاهرة أو مستترة للحظر المفروض بنص (م 72) من قانون السلطة القضائية هو خطأ في تطبيق القانون يرتب البطلان. 
فالقاعدة : 
أنه إذ كان الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد بقضاء الحكم المطعون فيه قد أقام قضاءه بالإخلاء على ما ضمنه أسبابه من أن وظيفة الطاعن بالقضاء تتعارض مع استعماله عين النزاع مكتباً للمحاماة بنفسه أو بواسطة نائب عنه نيابة ظاهرة أو مستترة أو بطريق التسخير لمخالفة ذلك للحظر المفروض عليه بنص المادة (72) من قانون السلطة القضائية برغم أن النص الأخير لا يعتبر مقيداً لنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة الأولى من القانون 6 لسنة 1997 المشار إليه لاختلاف حكم النصين ورود كل منهما على محل مغاير للآخر بما لا يستحيل معه إعمالهما وهو ما ينطوي على تقييد لمطلق النص المذكور وتخصيص له بغير مخصص واستحداث لحكم مغير يضيف سبباً لأسباب الإخلاء لم يرد به نص مما يعيبه .
الطعن رقم 25 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 15/11/2001 
________________________________________
(16) الامتداد القانوني لعقد الإيجار 
إن الأوراق الرسمية غير قاطعة الدلالة على توافر الركن المادي للإقامة متى كانت من صنع صاحبها وجواز الاستدلال بها على توافر قصد الإقامة وإنتفاء نية التخلي عن العين المؤجرة يكفي لتوافر الركن المعنوي لاستمرار الإقامة بالعين بالشروط المنصوص عليها بالمادة (21 من ق 52 لسنة 1969 المقابلة للمادة 29 ق 49 لسنة 1977). 

فالقاعدة : أن من المستقر أن دلالة الأوراق الرسمية على الركن المادي للإقامة تكاد تكون معدومة متى كان صاحبها هوا لذي يدلي ببياناتها فهي من صنعه، ولكن دلالتها قوية على قصده الإقامة وانتفاء نية التخلي عنده لأنها تعبير صريح عن الإرادة، وتوافر الركن المعنوي كاف لاستمرار الإقامة بالشروط السالف بيانها بالمادة (21) من قانون إيجار الأماكن 52 لسنة 1969 المقابلة لنص المادة (29) من قانون 49 لسنة 1977. (الطعن رقم 2715 لسنة 70 ق – جلسة 24/12/2001) 
إثبات عقد الإيجار 
1 - تصدي محكمة أول درجة للفصل في النزاع القائم بين الطاعن والمطعون ضده المتدخل في الدعوى بصفته مشترى العقار الكائن به عين النزاع بشأن صحة واقعة استئجار الطاعن لها من أبيه المؤجر والمالك الأصلي للعقار منتهية في قضاءها إلى ثبوت العلاقة الايجارية . قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بإلغاء حكم أول درجة وبرفض دعواه تأسيساً على وجوب إقامتها ابتداء على المطعون ضده . خطأ .
( الطعن رقم 428 لسنة 71 ق - جلسة 13 / 1 / 2003 )

2 - تمسك الطاعنة بتقاضي المطعون ضده مقدم إيجار منها على أن يخصم من الأجرة الشهرية المستحقة عليها ألا انه كلفها بالوفاء بالأجرة كاملة دون إعمال الخصم مما يقع معه التكليف بالوفاء باطلاً وطلبها إحالة الدعوى للتحقيق لإثبات ذلك .
اطراح الحكم المطعون فيه هذا الدفاع وقضاؤه بالإخلاء تأسيساً على أن تقاضي مبالغ خارج نطاق عقد الإيجار يشكل جريمة لا يجوز إحالة الدعوى للتحقيق لإثباتها . مخالفة للقانون وخطا في تطبيقه .
( الطعن رقم 1709 لسنة 72 ق - جلسة 18 / 8 / 2003 )

إعلان 
ميعاد المسافة المضاف لميعاد الطعن :
ميعاد المسافة المضاف لميعاد الطعن ستون يوماً لمن كان موطنه في الخارج وجوب احتسابه من الموطن الأصلي للطاعن دون موطنة المختار يستوي في ذلك الموطن العام أم موطن الأعمال أم مواطن النائب القانوني للغائب أو ناقص الأهلية علة ذلك م 17 ، 213 ، 215 مرافعات . الاستثناء . حالاته .
( الطعن رقم 2500 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 26 / 11 / 2001 )

الامتداد القانوني 
1 - الامتداد القانوني لعقد الإيجار :
المستفيدين من منيرة الامتداد القانوني لعقد الإيجار .حلولهم محل المستأجر الأصلي فيه اثر وفاته أو تركه المسكن . م 21 / 1 ق 52 لسنة 1969 المقابلة للمادة 29 / 1 ق 49 لسنة 1977 . الحكم بعدم دستورية نص المادة الأخيرة فيما تضمنه من استمرار عقد الإيجار لأقارب المستأجر نسباً . لا اثر له علة ذلك . 
( الطعن رقم 4068 لسنة 66 ق - جلسة 19 / 3 / 2003 )

2 - الامتداد القانوني لعقد الإيجار لمزاولة نشاط تجاري أو صناعي أو مهني أو حرفي :
قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بإنهاء عقد إيجار العين محل النزاع تأسيساً على ثبوت غلقها منذ تاريخ وفاة المستأجر وان أحدا من ورثته لا يمتهن ذات مهنته دون استظهار ما إذا كان غلق العين والتوقف عن استعمالها في ذات نشاط المورث ينم عن تخلي الورثة نهائياً عنها وليس توقفاً اقتضته ظروف الوفاة لحين معاودة الانتفاع بها . خطأ .
( الطعن رقم 1522 لسنة 71 ق - جلسة 21 / 11 / 2002 )

التماس أعاده النظر 
الطعن على الحكم الاستئنافي بالنقض . لا يحول دون قبول التماس إعادة النظر فيه متي توافرت شرائطه .
( الطعن رقم 2902 لسنة 65 ق ، 240 لسنة 66 ق - جلسة 9 / 12 / 2001 )

بطلان 
العقد الباطل لا وجود له عدم جواز تصحيحه بالإجازة . سقوط دعوى بطلانه بالتقادم . 141 م مدني المقصود به عدم سماع دعوى البطلان الصريحة . لكل ذي مصلحة الحق في تجاهل وجود العقد الباطل مهما مضي علية الزمن وللمحكمة أن تقضي ببطلانه من تلقاء نفسها .
( الطعن رقم 3415 لسنة 70 ق - جلسة 8 / 4 / 2002 )

دعوى 
دعوى الطرد للغصب . دعوى موضوعية . التزام محكمة الموضوع ابتداء بالتحقيق من حق رافعها في استعمال الشيء واستغلال . وجوب تثبتها من بعد من السند القانوني لواضع اليد وتكييفة وبحث توافر أركانه وشروط صحته ومداه للوقوف على ما إذا كان غاصباً من عدمه .
( الطعن رقم 8024 لسنة 65 ق - جلسة 8 / 4 / 2002 )

دستورية 
1- اثر الحكم بعدم الدستورية : 
عدم جواز استخلاص قاعدة قانونية جديدة أو نص بديل من منطوق أو أسباب الحكم : المحكمة الدستورية العليا . اقتصار وظيفتها على مراقبة دستورية القوانين واللوائح لا المبادئ القضائية والاجتهادات القانونية . الحكم بعدم دستورية نص . أثره . عدم جواز تطبيقه من اليوم التالي لنشر الحكم. إستخلاص قاعدة قانونية جديدة أو نص بديل من منطوقة أو أسبابه . غير مقبول . علة ذلك . المادتان . 29 ، 49 ق 48 لسنة 1979 بإصدار قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا .
( الطعن رقم 1006 لسنة 72 ق - جلسة 24 / 3 / 2003 ) 

طرد للغصب 
تمسك الطاعن بأن مطالبته ابتداء للمطعون ضده بأجرة عين النزاع لاعتقاده خطأ انه مستأجر لها وفور علمه انه يضع اليد عليها بلا سند عدل طلبه إلي طرده للغصب وتدليله على ذلك بما ورد بتقرير خبير الدعوى . دفاع جوهري . إغفال الحكم المطعون فيه هذا الدفاع وقضائه برفض دعوى الطرد تأسيساً على أن المطالبة بالأجرة قرينة على انتفاء الغصب . قصور مبطل .
(الطعن رقم 7794 لسنة 66 ق - جلسة 9 / 6 / 2003 )

فسخ عقد الإيجار 
( الشرط الفاسخ الصريح )
تمسك الطاعن بتعسف المطعون ضده في طلب إعمال الشرط الفاسخ الصريخ لتأخره في الوفاء بالأجرة لمدة ثلاثة اشهر وان الأضرار التي تصيبه من فسخ العقد لا تتناسب البته مع ما قد يحققه المطعون ضده من مصلحة وتدليله على ذلك بالمستندات والقرائن . اطراح الحكم المطعون فيه هذا الدفاع وقضاءه بالإخلاء استناداً إلى أن الدفاع سالف البيان لا سند له من الواقع أو القانون وان الشرط الفاسخ الصريح يسلب القضاء سلطته . خطأ وقصور . 
( الطعن رقم 2803 لسنة 71 ق - جلسة 10 / 3 / 2003 )

قرارات لجان تحديد الاجرة 
: القواعد الموضوعية المتعلقة بتحديد الأجرة فى القانون 49 لسنة 1977 . خضوعها للقانون الذي أنشئ المكان في ظله . القواعد الإجرائية المتعلقة بطرق الطعن على قرارات لجان تحديد الأجرة في القانون ذاته . سريانها على الدعاوى التي رفعت بعد العمل بأحكامه . لا يغير من ذلك رفع الدعاوى بعد العمل بأحكام القانون 136 لسنة 1981 الذي سمح بالطعن بالنقض على أحكام محاكم الاستئناف فى الطعون على قرارات لجان تحديد الأجرة . علة ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 774 لسنة 58 ق - جلسة 13 / 1 / 2003 )

المساكنة 
1- تمسك الطاعنة بمساكنتها خالها المحرر باسمه عقد الإيجار منذ بدء الإجارة دون انقطاع . نفي الحكم المطعون فيه هذه المساكنة وقضاءه بالإخلاء على سند من أنها كانت وقت تحرير عقد الإيجار طفلة فاقدة التمييز وان الأوراق خلت من وجود شخص تعيش في كنفه كان يساكن المستأجر الأصلي دون استظهار ما إذا كان خالها هو المتولي أمرها أو الولي علي نفسها ومدي توافر نية المساكنة واستمرار الإقامة منذ بدء الإجارة دون انقطاع . خطأ وقصور .
( الطعن رقم 1345 لسنة 72 ق - جلسة 23 / 6 / 2003 )

2- النصوص الخاصة بقيود المسافة على المطلات . عدم تفرقتها بين باب ونافذة سريانها على ملك الجار عند الحد الفاصل بين عقارين للأخير طلب الحكم بسدها عند عدم مراعاة المسافة القانونية ولو كان العقار المطل علية أرضا فضاء علة ذلك 
( الطعن رقم 5895 لسنة 63 - جلسة 8 / 1 / 2002 )*

----------


## said3hassan

الشكر الجزيل والدعاء بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم
وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## وقاد احمد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## جمال ابوالحسن

شـكــرا وبارك الله فيك  ... ولك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

